# Upper Valley NH weather



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Thought I would start an Upper Valley NH weather thread. Maybe give each other a heads up on what’s coming/what they heard. With closest news being in Manchester, I find their forecasts stretching out to Upper Valley are not accurate. I have been having better luck with accuracy using Weather Channel and Accuweather Apps. For example, tonights/tomorrow morning snow, WMUR predicts 2 1/2” and my apps are saying about a 1”. 
Thoughts from anyone in area?


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Thought I’d give an update. WMUR was wrong, again. Their 6:00 PM forecast specifically showed a snowfall total in Lebanon NH as 2.7”, then at 11:00 PM the specific snowfall went up to 2.9”. I thought, ok, I’ll get some work. Accuweather app showed only a coating to an inch. Well, woke up to find only a coating. Accuweather app is the way to go!! Nothing plowable, but it shows the local (close as I can get) is not reliable. Awaiting Sunday snow totals, looks promising for some incoming cash flow.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow! WMUR weather team must have taken my advice and based their forecast on the Accuweather app I suggested to them, due to the fact that WMUR is always wrong!! 6-10 inches was predicted today, and I measured 11 inches, close enough! Hard hitting storm today here in the Upper Valley. Mostly 1 inch per hour, but intensity was above that for a brief few times.


----------

